# die Trojaner der NSA



## wrdlbrmpfts (30 Dezember 2013)

Auch wenn ich kein Freund des "Nachrichtenmagazins" bin:

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netz...-geheime-werkzeugkasten-der-nsa-a-941153.html

absolut lesenswert. Man könnte geneigt sein, sich dem kompletten Indernett zu entziehen und wieder in die Zeiten vor 1990 zurück kehren.


----------

